# Trabajando con el asistente para plantillas



## reds (Jul 15, 2002)

Excel trae el asistente para plantillas, para crear una plantilla a partir de un formulario, y lo que llenes se guarda como un registro en un archivo excel pero en forma de base de datos. Todo lo hice bien y me funciona, pero como hago para crear un boton de guardar registro? el cual cuando presione me guarde el registro en la base de datos (excel) y limpie el formulario (borre todos los datos introducidos) para poder llenar otro registro? Esto lo hago dandole guardar Ctrl+G pero me pregunta si quiero actualizar el registro, crear uno nuevo o no actualizar. Otra cosa, me gustaria saber si es posible navegar a traves de los registros con ese formulario, si quisiera modificar algun dato.

Gracias por la ayuda que puedan darme


----------



## adelaluz2000 (Oct 24, 2002)

Por favor no seas malo dime como funcionan las Plantillas, la verdad que por lo que veo ya has llegado vastante lejos ya que yo solo he obtenido resul5tados frustrantes al no poder más que crear los titulos de las columnas de la plantilla en la base de datos y deahi ya no pasa nada, ya he leido todas las instrucciones pero tampoco me llevan a nada

Te ruego por fa AYUDA

adelaluz2000@yahoo.com.mx


----------



## reds (Oct 24, 2002)

Ok adelaluz2000 primero aseguremonos de que estas utilizando el asistente para plantillas, dime que version de Excel y si es español......

Yo utilizé el asistente para plantillas, primero que todo debes crear un formulario, como? asi tal cual normalmente abres un archivo nuevo y vas creando los labels (nombres para campos) y dejas los espacios para llenar los campos, puedes ponerles todos los colores y cosas para embellecerlo si quieres, una vez finalizado y guardado, procedemos con el Asistente para plantillas que se encuentra en el menu Datos... te explicare los pasos cuando me contestes, para ir paso a paso, escribeme a mi email: reds@tutopia.com si deseas

Saludos desde Panamá,

Raúl


----------



## adelaluz2000 (Oct 29, 2002)

No me habia metido hace días pero te agradezco mucho si me expicaras como se le hace yo utilizo en el trabajo la versión de excel que esta en inglés y es la versión del excel 97, pero en casa mi compu esta en español y el excel es el 2002, el proyecto lo estoy realizando para mi empresa así es  de que yo creo que la explicacion sera para la versión en inglés 

no te escribo ahora a tu correo por que nos quitaron el acceso a el correo  de prestadores de servicios externos


----------

